# I Need Help



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Why do I keep getting these lines in this Arcylic when I'm sanding it? I get some out then I put more back in it. What am I doing wrong?

FishBone


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Try slowing it down and keep it wet when sanding. looks like it is getting to hot when you are sanding it. That has been my experience with sanding it as well. i also finish it off with polish and a buffing wheel after sanding..

Good Luck!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

OK you pen experts....what do you think? If I was a betting man, you are not going through the different grades of abrasive correctly. I'd start with 100, 120, 180 grts lightly and then start wet sanding with 220, 320, 400, 600 and then to 1000grt making sure to *keep the paper wet while sanding*. Just my two cents....keep us posted. gb


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

What grade sandpaper are you sanding to? Move the paper up and down the length as it's turning helps. Don't skip grits. Bend the paper around a finger so no edge of the paper touches the pen. The edge of the paper will scratch it. I sand through 2000 then polish. 
later, biggreen


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

http://penmakingsupplies.com/Tools/finish.php


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

My sanding oeder was 150,240,320,400,600,1000,1200,1500 & 2000 grit.

I will try the wet sanding.


Thanks y'all.



FishBone


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

detail instructions @

http://penmakingsupplies.com/Tools/shellawax_help.php


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I go with the dry sandpaper from 100 to 400, then finish with the MicroMesh small pads below from 1000 up to 12000 grit used wet.. Nine steps with the wet stuff and don't skip any of them.. If scratches show after dry sanding..go back and horizontally sand each scratch out dry...then start with wet MM pads.. Little messy with the wet pads...but it works for me..

http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=145982&FamilyID=5233


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks everyone, wet sanding was the trick.


FishBone


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Now you're talkin', Bone...That's one GOOD LOOKING cigar pen...


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

Man, I am having withdrawls!!!!! I;m shut down until my new tip comes in.


Great looking pen!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks great


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yep, polished up nicely. Nice looking pen.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Looks like you got it figured out. Looks great!


----------

